# Water sprayer in the bathroom



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Where do they sell those small water sprayers used in the washroom?


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Where do they sell those small water sprayers used in the washroom?


did you try major supermarkets?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

DragonMart, International City.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Ace Hardware, Speedex.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Lu Lu, Carrefour


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It's called a Shattaf - for when you ask in store.
-


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool - Thanks!



Elphaba said:


> It's called a Shattaf - for when you ask in store.
> -


----------

